# Toro Powerlite 98cc 38182 will not fire



## StiffNeckRob (Oct 9, 2016)

Hey all. I'm super frustrated. I'm working on a small 38182 for an older neighbor. He claims it ran last year. Cleaned carb, put new plug, has spark and "ok compression" I'm a decent mechanic but for the life of me I'm stumped as to why this will not fire. Flywheel key appears good. Even with starting fluid or gas to the cylinder it just won't fire. I can turn the flywheel easier then I'd like by hand so I pulled the head and all looks ok. There is minor scoring on the exhaust side of the wall but nut horrible. 

What compression should this have? Anyone have any ideas? Thanks a ton in advance!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

my experience..... less than 60 psi and it would be hard to start but should, or you should get a puff of smoke or a sign of ignition. have you done a true spark test ?


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Oct 9, 2016)

I have not other then grounding put the plug and observing a strong spark when turning over. I think I'll dig put my compression tester.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

points ignition should jump 1/4" open air, electronic should jump 7/16" open air. but i agree, a compression test is in order.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Oct 9, 2016)

Less then 15 psi. I thought it was way more then that. Not sure how this thing could have "ran last season" Besides a bottom end gasket, any pointers since the walls really weren't that bad? Doesn't look like this has reeds?


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Oct 9, 2016)

Um yeah. Never mind. Piston and rings were junk.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

GEvening S/N/R, That looks like a 4 stroke machine? Hard to tell from parts diagram, But ANY scoring is bad. I think that reflects in your compression readings. Parts show only 2 piston rings, and that's a lot to ask for an uneven cylinder wall. Looks like major surgery will be needed to bring that one back to life. GLuck, J


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

im pretty sure that machine is a two smoker .


----------

